# Selling swarms



## jensen flyway (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello,
I am planning on catching some swarms in swarm traps this year. I would like to keep 2 swarms but am going to try to catch more than this. Could anyone tell me the best way to sell swarms? Would there be willing buyers in May and June or would this be late for most buyers? Thanks for any information.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I haven't sold any swarms that I have captured, but once those swarm bees are hived and have brood, they are just another hive.

There are some buyers that take _scheduled _delivery of package bees in May, so I am confident May is not too late to sell bees. Really, you can sell bees any month of the year - the only question is what is the price where buyer and seller meet.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

If you've got something to sell, there is someone on Craigslist that will buy it.


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

Definitely. I sold 5 captured swarms last year into July/early August. I hived mine and made sure they were strong NUCs before sale. You could sell them at any stage, just be transparent on what you are selling and ask a fair price. There is always someone looking for bees.

PAHunter62


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

If you are going to sell a swarm, in fairness to the buyer, you should disclose that it is a swarm. Swarms most often have the old queen. Early swarms will often make a good honey crop, so lots of people like them.

In the Louisville, Nashville area, (I am midway between) you can sell almost anything, pertaining to bees, almost immediately, on Craigs List.

cchoganjr


----------



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought about offering up a "reward" for swarms, a lot cheaper tan buying a package or nuc and just as good IMO. I am also trying to increase my hive count as much as possible the next couple years as well.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Several in this area offer a fee, or half gallon of honey, if people call about a swarm. Only problem with this is, some times the swarm is gone by the time you get there, 0r, is too difficult to capture. People still want the fee or the honey for calling. 

When posting about info on swarms just make sure they understand it is contingent upon successfully getting the swarm.

cchoganjr


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a list of folks that I sell freshly caught swarms to just in the cardboard box I shake them into. 

Prices range from $125 for early primary swarms (which I'm reluctant to sell) to $35 for late secondary swarms. 

Don


----------

